# Wechsel der Spezialisierung



## Mandred Aikhjarto (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich mit BC auf Zauberfeuer spezialisiert, brauche jetzt aber Unmengen an Schwarztuch. Deswegen wollte ich meine Spezialisierung wechseln und habe dazu nun ein paar Fragen:

Ist das Wechseln der Spezialisierung überhaupt möglich? 
Wenn ja, wo und wie geht das?
Verliert man dabei seine gelernten Muster? 

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten.

Aikhjarto


----------



## Krueger75 (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nein, Du verlierst nicht Deine Muster. Das einzige was Du halt im 70er Content nicht mehr tragen konntest, waren
die Sets, wenn Du nach deren Crafting Deine Spezialisierung geändert hast (Schattenzwirnset, Feuerzauberset,...). 
Du bleibst auch bei Deinem Skill. Der einzige Unterschied ist nun, dass Du von einem anderen Set nun 2 Stoffe
anstatt 1 machen kannst.

Das ganze kannst Du, soweit ich das noch weiss, beim Lehrer für den jeweiligen Stoff im Unteren Viertel lernen. 
Ist nur relativ teuer. Kann sein, dass Du die eine Quest noch machen musst, aber das weiss ich nicht.

Gruss,
Krueger


----------



## justblue (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mit WotLK meine Spezialisierung gewechselt. Ins untere Viertel in Shattrah gehen, beim bisherigen Spezialisten verlernen (ich glaube, das hat 150g gekostet) und beim neuen Spezialisten ohne eine Quest zu machen die neue Spezialisierung lernen.


----------



## d2wap (20. Februar 2009)

Hab mich lange davor gedrückt die Q-Reihe zum Wechseln zu machen - aber danke für den Tipp!
150g zum Verlernen. 20g zum neu erlernen der anderen Spazialisierung un gut war.
Vielen DAnk!


----------

